# KamiCup 09 am 26.April



## ratpack (20. März 2009)

Hallo,
hier nun ein Angebot für alle die ab und zu das kurze, schnelle und intensive Vergnügen suchen:
Am 26. April findet in Barntrup zum 8. Mal der KamiCup statt. Da heißt es dann auf dem 1 Kilometer langen MTB-Parcours sprinten bis die Schenkel platzen.
Alle Infos findet ihr hier.

Bis dahin Kette rechts!
Dieter

Der KamiCup 09 ist der 2. Lauf zur Challenge4MTB 2009


----------



## Domme02 (20. März 2009)

Halle Dieter,
gibt es eine beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl?? Habt ihr an der Strecke vom letzten Jahr etwas verändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (22. März 2009)

Hi Dieter,


räum die Kieselsteine aus den Kurven - wir kommen!


----------



## ratpack (22. März 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ...gibt es eine beschränkte Teilnehmerzahl?? Habt ihr an der Strecke vom letzten Jahr etwas verändert?



Die Teilnehmerzahl ist nicht beschränkt. Erfahrungsgemäß liegt die Teilnehmerzahl bei ca. 100 bis 120 Startern. Das ist dann auch genug, aber wir schicken niemanden wieder weg. Die Strecke wird sich evtl. noch etwas ändern. Wer ein kurzes schnelles Abenteuer sucht, der sucht ja auch die Abechslung, oder?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## blacktin (1. April 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

bin auf alle Fälle auch wieder dabei. Gibt es in diesem Jahr auch wieder die Powerbar?

Ciao


----------



## ratpack (2. April 2009)

Hallo,
auf alle Fälle gibt es wieder die Powerbar, aber ich hoffe du kommst nicht nur wegen der hübschen Mädels in der Powerbar zum KamiCup.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2009)

so, auch angemeldet


----------



## Domme02 (8. April 2009)

bin auch angelmedelt. wird bestimmt ganz lustig!!


----------



## ratpack (8. April 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> bin auch angelmedelt. wird bestimmt ganz lustig!!


Versprochen!


----------



## Stork71 (9. April 2009)

Hi Dieter ich bin auch angemeldet.
Was wurde denn geändert?
Sven


----------



## ratpack (10. April 2009)

Stork71 schrieb:


> Was wurde denn geändert?



Die Runde wird so bleiben wie im letzten Jahr, allerdings werden wir (wenn es das Wetter zuläßt) den Start/Zielbereich und das drumherum wieder nach hinten auf den Bolzplatz verlegen. Da hat man die Fahrer länger im Blick und die Fahrer haben mehr Publikum.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (11. April 2009)

Darf man auch vor der Streckenbesichtigung ,wenn man mal in der Nähe ist, über die Strecke bügeln? Oder ist das ein Problem, da die Strecke ja direkt durch das Kinderdorf geht.


----------



## ratpack (11. April 2009)

Hi,
du darfst jederzeit die Strecke befahren, kein Problem. Ist halt nur nicht wie im Rennen abgesperrt und durch Streckenposten gesichert. Also Augen (und natürlich auch Helm) auf!
Kette rechts!
Dieter


----------



## kingberger (11. April 2009)

Zum Thema Challenge4MTB hab ich mal ne Off Topic Frage, wieso wurden auf der
Challenge Seite immer noch nicht die Punkte nach dem 1. Rennen in Hellental eingetragen?
Ist ja schließlich morgen schon eine Woche her und letztes Jahr ging das auch innerhalb
weniger Tage online. Weiß jemand Bescheid, was die Ursache ist?


----------



## ratpack (15. April 2009)

Hallo,
am Samstag , dem 25.04, also einen Tag vor dem KamiCup, findet auf der Strecke ein Fahrtechnikseminar und ein Technikworkshop statt. Wer also auf der Suche nach der Ideallinie ist oder sein Bike renntauglich tunen möchte, sollte sich das nicht entgehen lassen.
Weitere Infos gibt es hier: Bike Sport Lippe e.V.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Domme02 (17. April 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Zum Thema Challenge4MTB hab ich mal ne Off Topic Frage, wieso wurden auf der
> Challenge Seite immer noch nicht die Punkte nach dem 1. Rennen in Hellental eingetragen?
> Ist ja schließlich morgen schon eine Woche her und letztes Jahr ging das auch innerhalb
> weniger Tage online. Weiß jemand Bescheid, was die Ursache ist?



hast du bestimmt schon gesehen aber die ergebnisse sind online. http://www.challenge4mtb.de/2009/rep_Serie_Auswertung_Serie.html
da ist wohl noch Luft nach oben für uns.


----------



## kingberger (18. April 2009)

Jau, hab ich auch gesehen vor nen paar Tagen, dass die Ergebnisse online sind. Oh ja, vor allem für mich 
und das in jederlei trainingstechnischer Hinsicht in Sachen Biken. xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (18. April 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> da ist wohl noch Luft nach oben für uns.



Das könnt ihr doch prima am Sonntag ändern.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## kingberger (18. April 2009)

Ja, hoff ich mal! Muss die Woche erstmal noch zu Strecke hin und mir die mal anschauen. 
Kenne die ja noch gar nicht...


----------



## ratpack (18. April 2009)

Hi,
dann soltest du vllt am Samstag das BSL-Fahrtechnikseminar mitmachen. Dann klappts am Sonntag bestimmt.
Ciao


----------



## Domme02 (18. April 2009)

ja das haben wir uns auch schon im internet angeguckt und werden da vielleicht dabei sein. Wie viele Teilnehmer sind das da erfahrungsgemäß?? Es wär ja nicht so gut wenn da 40 Leute von einem Coach gecoacht werden.


----------



## ratpack (18. April 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ja das haben wir uns auch schon im internet angeguckt und werden da vielleicht dabei sein. Wie viele Teilnehmer sind das da erfahrungsgemäß?? Es wär ja nicht so gut wenn da 40 Leute von einem Coach gecoacht werden.



Bis jetzt gab es durch die Teilung in Schrauber und Fahrer immer Gruppen mit max. 10 bis 12 Teilnehmer bei 2 Trainern. Die bisherigen Teilnehmer waren immer sehr begeistert. 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Domme02 (18. April 2009)

oh das hört sich natürlich gut an. Dann werde ich morgen glaube ich die Anmeldung fertig machen.  
Beim Schrauben kann ich mir dann gleich neue Bremsbeläge dranmachen.


----------



## Jubai_Kibagami (19. April 2009)

Hab mich angemeldet, aber weiß nun garnicht wo ich die Anmeldegebühr bezahlen soll. Bei anderen Rennen wird es ja im Voraus überwiesen. Hab leider keinen Hinweis gefunden wie das abläuft. 

Ich bitte nochmal um Aufklärung.


----------



## Domme02 (19. April 2009)

also ich habe das so verstanden, dass man die vor ort abholt. Muss man als challenge fahrer eigentlich die sportident transponder mitbringen oder macht ihr das mit einer anderen Firma?


----------



## ratpack (19. April 2009)

Hallo,
die Startgebühren beim KamiCup liegen bei 5,- bzw. 3,- Euronen. Dafür lohnt die Überweisung nicht. Also am Tag des Rennens Bares mitbringen und an der Anmeldung auf den Tisch damit. Transponder braucht ihr nicht, nur die Challenge4MTB Fahrer müssen, wenn sie schon eine haben, ihre Startnummer mitbringen. Wer nicht in der Challenge4MTB-Wertung fährt, bekommt von uns eine Startnummer.
Gruß und Kette rechts!
Dieter


----------



## Domme02 (19. April 2009)

Ich habe mich grade für das Fahrtechnikseminar angelmeldet.   Wird noch jemand aus dem Forum dabei sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (20. April 2009)

Hallo,
2 Fragen: 1. wie lang ist der Kurs etwa? Und 2. bekommt man nach Meldung irgendwie die ungefähre Startzeit mitgeteilt ?(steht noch Familienfeier an am Sonntag und müsste die Zeit passend planen) 
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Domme02 (21. April 2009)

Programm: 


Samstag, 25. April,  freies Training und Fahrtechnikseminar
26. April 2009 Start: *10.00 Uhr Klassen U 11 bis U 17*
Start: *11.30 Uhr Klassen Junioren bis Senioren II*
Dauer der Veranstaltung* bis ca 16.00 Uhr.*

Auf dem mittlerweile *einen Kilometer* langen Parcours mit Steilkurven, Anliegern, Sprüngen, Tablen und Northshore-Elementen müssen die Teilnehmer alles geben. Ein explosionsartiger Antritt ist ebenso gefragt, wie Fahrtechnik und Körperbeherrschung.

steht alles unter: www.wekido.de/ratpack


----------



## tom de la zett (21. April 2009)

Ja, danke. 
Heißt dann aber wohl auch, dass man komplett 11.30-16.00 für zwei Starts über 1km einplanen muss, wenn es keine Startzeitenliste o.ä. gibt (oder bin ich hier zu blind?). Schade, dann wirds wohl nix.... Geburtstagskuchen wartet....


----------



## ratpack (21. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ja, danke.
> Heißt dann aber wohl auch, dass man komplett 11.30-16.00 für zwei Starts über 1km einplanen muss, wenn es keine Startzeitenliste o.ä. gibt QUOTE]
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## SollingTourer (21. April 2009)

Hallo Dieter,

euer Anmeldeformular nimmt meine Emailadresse nicht, hab euch jetzt schon zweimal geschrieben, kannst du bitte mal deine Mails checken und mich anmelden?

Gruss Frank


----------



## ratpack (22. April 2009)

SollingTourer schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> euer Anmeldeformular nimmt meine Emailadresse nicht, hab euch jetzt schon zweimal geschrieben, kannst du bitte mal deine Mails checken und mich anmelden?
> 
> Gruss Frank



Okay, ist schon passiert. Anmeldung ist da. Keine Ahnung warum das bei deiner email nicht funktioniert.
Gruß und Kette rechts.
Dieter


----------



## tom de la zett (22. April 2009)

ratpack schrieb:


> .... So nutzen viele Teilnehmer die Zeit zwischen den Läufen ... um z.B. Kuchen zu essen ;-) ...



Hi Dieter, ich werde mal versuchen, die Gesellschaft für einen 70ten Geburtstag zu euch zum Kaffeetrinken zu bewegen   - ihr müsstet nur eine hübsche Kaffeetafel (weiße Decke) aufbauen und vielleicht nen kleinen Kuchen backen  - dafür gäbe es dann auch ne vermutlich ungewöhnliche Publikumsgruppe !

Aber die Umstände sind schon verständlich, wollte auch nur sicher gehen, dass ich mich nicht unbegründet nicht anmelde. Vielleicht komm ich dann doch ja noch spontan für einen Lauf vorbei - auf jeden Fall wünsch ich viel Spass und ne gelungene Veranstaltung 

t.


----------



## ratpack (22. April 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hi Dieter, ich werde mal versuchen, die Gesellschaft für einen 70ten Geburtstag zu euch zum Kaffeetrinken zu bewegen   - ihr müsstet nur eine hübsche Kaffeetafel (weiße Decke) aufbauen und vielleicht nen kleinen Kuchen backen  - dafür gäbe es dann auch ne vermutlich ungewöhnliche Publikumsgruppe !
> 
> Aber die Umstände sind schon verständlich, wollte auch nur sicher gehen, dass ich mich nicht unbegründet nicht anmelde. Vielleicht komm ich dann doch ja noch spontan für einen Lauf vorbei - auf jeden Fall wünsch ich viel Spass und ne gelungene Veranstaltung
> 
> t.



Also: Kaffee, Kuchen und selbstverständlich Tischdecken haben wir. Und soviele knackige Waden lässt auch eine(n) Siebzigjährige(n) nicht kalt.
Wo also ist das Problem?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Domme02 (26. April 2009)

super event, tolles wetter, rundum sehr gut!!!!   Einziges Manko ist, dass ich bis jetzt noch nicht meine Zeit oder Platzierung weiß. Auf Anfrage konnte ich diese auch nicht erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingberger (26. April 2009)

Das war heute echt ein klasse Event. Das Wetter war phänomenal, super viele Starter heute
dabei und gute Moderation. Alles bestens, ich komme auf jedenfall 2010 wieder!


----------



## uwero (26. April 2009)

Es grüßen die KAMI-CUP-FANS aus Höxter. 

Dieter und Team: super veranstaltung, ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung: es gibt kein familienfreundlicheres Event! Und Dank der kurzen Fahrtzeiten hat man genug Zeit sich nach dem langen Winter zu unterhalten. 

Weiter so!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (27. April 2009)

die ergebnisse sind schon online: http://wekido.de/ratpack/index.php?mySID=4a608a4a4b4147598dc7190c6b428b40&cat_id=3230&menu_cat=3230 

gibt es irgendwo schon Fotos zu bestaunen?


----------



## Speedhunt (28. April 2009)

Will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Wer am Samstag zum Fahrtechnikseminar nicht da war, hat echt was verpasst. Tim und ich hatten wieder Spaß mit den Teilnehmern. Wir jedenfalls sind der Meinung, dass es einigen Teilnehmern echt geholfen hat, auch Ängste zu überwinden. Kompliment und Respekt nochmals an dieser Stelle!!!

Sonntag war ich leider nicht mehr da.  Wenn das Rennen nur halb so gut gemanaged wurde wie in den letzten Jahren, ist ein, wenn nicht sogar DER Jahreshöhepunkt so gut wie sicher!!!

Gruß aus HH

Chris


----------



## Domme02 (28. April 2009)

hi chris. da hast du total recht. das Fahrtechnikseminar war echt super! Auch mir hat das Seminar geholfen und wer meint er könne *richtig* bremsen, soll es mir erstmal zeigen. eigentlich dachte ich ja ,dass ich bremsen könne aber die Veranschaulichung des Bremsweges mit meiner Technik und eurer Technik ( die wir später erlernten) war doch ziemlich erstaunlich.    Nochmals Kompliment!


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (28. April 2009)

Wer jetzt ein paar Bilder vom Rennen sehen möchte darf hier schauen
http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/KamiCup2009#
Habe auch die vom Fahrtechnikseminar und Hellental dazu getan!
Viel Spass !!
Gruß Uwe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (28. April 2009)

super bilder!


----------



## kingberger (28. April 2009)

Oh ja, wirklich tolle Bilder.
Und auch von mir noch mal ein Lob für das Fahrtechnikseminar. Das habt ihr beiden
wirklich super gemacht und es hat sicherlich jedem Teilnehmer etwas gebracht.
Kann das nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## Speedhunt (30. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für das sehr positive Feedback. 

Es freut mich (denke, da spreche ich auch in Tim's Namen), dass es Euch so viel Spaß gemacht hat und dann auch tatsächlich noch was gebracht hat. Macht weiter so!!! Das nächste Training kommt bestimmt. Würde mich freuen, so viele wie möglich von Euch wieder zu sehen!!!

Hab mir vorhin auch mal die Bilder angesehen. Diejenigen, die am Samstag mit uns trainiert haben, haben anhand der Bilder ne ziemlich gute Linienwahl in der Steilkurve gehabt. Sauber!!! 

Glückwünsche auch noch mal an alle Treppchenbesteiger.


----------

